# Once Upon A Time In Hollywood (July 26, 2019)



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2018)

Tarantino's next film, singer it features a real person (Sharon Tate) I'm guessing it doesn't take place in the Tarantino-verse.  This will be his first venture with Sony Pictures.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2018)

Definitely sounds unusual, albeit in a way that's perfectly normal for Tarantino.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yahiko (Mar 2, 2018)

Finally a movie with two of my favourite actors together

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amol (Mar 5, 2018)

Sharon Tate is same actress echo was murdered by Mason family, right?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 5, 2018)

Amol said:


> Sharon Tate is same actress echo was murdered by Mason family, right?


I dunno about "echo" but yeah she was murdered by the _Manson _family.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 6, 2018)

Dakota Fanning in a QT film?  Incoming barely legal feet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2018)

This seems like on paper the most interesting premise for a Tarantino film.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NordicXFiles (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm sure James Marsden's character will pose a threat to Leonardo's character because of his Hollywood looks. I'm getting a Nice Guys type of vibe from this film. But I will say this film sure is lacking some diversity, like where QT's token, Samuel Jackson?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 2, 2018)

NordicXFiles said:


> I'm sure James Marsden's character will pose a threat to Leonardo's character because of his Hollywood looks. I'm getting a Nice Guys type of vibe from this film. But I will say this film sure is lacking some diversity, like where QT's token, Samuel Jackson?


Das racist, suck mah big bwlack dingus


----------



## NordicXFiles (Jul 2, 2018)

~M~ said:


> Das racist, suck mah big bwlack dingus


Let us not act like Tarantino's movies don't lack diversity (other than Django Unchained) but he always leans on Samuel Jackson to fill his diversity quota.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 2, 2018)

NordicXFiles said:


> Let us not act like Tarantino's movies don't lack diversity (other than Django Unchained) but he always leans on Samuel Jackson to fill his diversity quota.



Hey, QT movies are the only times jackson actually tries anymore. Although I'm expecting him to bring his game to Glass too.

I don't know what angle tarantino's going to take with the story, but it could just be a very white backdrop. Old hollywood was white(r). Ditto the manson group. I wasn't expecting an ethnically diverse cast list when this was announced.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jul 4, 2018)

NordicXFiles said:


> I'm sure James Marsden's character will pose a threat to Leonardo's character because of his Hollywood looks. I'm getting a Nice Guys type of vibe from this film. But I will say this film sure is lacking some diversity, like where QT's token, Samuel Jackson?


Yeah!!!!!!!!

Let's ruin art with quotas. it's not like it's hard enough to get prjects off the ground.



NordicXFiles said:


> Let us not act like Tarantino's movies don't lack diversity (other than Django Unchained) but he always leans on Samuel Jackson to fill his diversity quota.



Could it be something innocent, like they like to work with one another?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2018)

No idea who any of them are.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 10, 2018)

I know James Remar from Black Lightning, he's awesome but he's also worked before on Dexter.

Martin Kove just reprised his role as the main bad guy from The Karate Kid saga in the sequel Cobra Kai. (John Kreese)


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 6, 2018)

Margot Robbie as Sharon Tate


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 29, 2018)

Good choice.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 6, 2018)

Burt Reynolds was going to star here but unfortunately due to his passing the role will have to be recasted.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2018)

It only required two days of shooting too...I wonder who will replace?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 27, 2018)

_Ya got sand Charlie...I don't need a killer with sand._


----------



## wibisana (Sep 29, 2018)

I was hoping Jet Li's Once upon a time sequel


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 21, 2019)

I was looking at Leo's next project thinking he retired lmao then I found this 



felt like forever since I saw a DiCaprio film

DiCaprio, Brad Pitt, Margot Robbie and Al Pacino. Tarantino sure knows how to get a STACKED team in


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 21, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I was looking at Leo's next project thinking he retired lmao then I found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blame the end of stardom as we know it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 4, 2019)

RIP Luke Perry.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 20, 2019)

Damb, that is one hell of a sexy poster. Both looking good af.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Mar 21, 2019)

Honest to God I thought Bruce Lee was alive when I saw this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2019)

Djomla said:


> Honest to God I thought Bruce Lee was alive when I saw this.


Bruce Lee _is _alive

In our hearts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 22, 2019)

Yeah that Bruce Lee impersonation was perfect.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah that Bruce Lee impersonation was perfect.


"Tahts no fuckign Bruce Lillis that's just an petty example of sjw Hollywood kung fu.  Real Hollywood doesn't know brice"


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 22, 2019)

Mider T said:


> "Tahts no fuckign Bruce Lillis that's just an petty example of sjw Hollywood kung fu.  Real Hollywood doesn't know brice"


This movie is probably a good candidate for a progressive witch hunt. We will see.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 22, 2019)

Mider T said:


> "Tahts no fuckign Bruce Lillis that's just an petty example of sjw Hollywood kung fu.  Real Hollywood doesn't know brice"





Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> This movie is probably a good candidate for a progressive witch hunt. We will see.



If one mentions "SJW", he will come...


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 22, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> If one mentions "SJW", he will come...


And will be proven right at the end unless he gets banned before that...


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 22, 2019)

Just out of curiosity, what is your argument in this case?

Why will this movie be a 'progressive witch hunt' or whatever?

It's possible that Tarantino himself will be the target; as he's said controversial shit in the past and the Weinstein association might dog him for awhile. There are times when I think he's gone too far. I never thought much of the "Django Unchained" complaints, but I did think of his usage of the N-word in "Pulp Fiction" crossed a line.

So is that just it? Or is there something within "Once Upon a Time in Hollywood" specifically that you're referring to?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 22, 2019)

So what’s Tarantino last movie will be now


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2019)

I love those types of posters.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 23, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is your argument in this case?
> 
> Why will this movie be a 'progressive witch hunt' or whatever?
> 
> ...


That and they can come up with something after the movie is out.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 23, 2019)

That is the type of poster I'd love to have on my wall. Sweet!


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 30, 2019)

Uncle Acid said:


> That is the type of poster I'd love to have on my wall. Sweet!


I am honored, but i m not sure what this means.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> I am honored, but i m not sure what this means.


Don't worry, he's talking about the poster Sennin posted, not you (statement doesn't even make sense if he were talking about a person).


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 30, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Don't worry, he's talking about the poster Sennin posted, not you (statement doesn't even make sense if he were talking about a person).


Really?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 20, 2019)

Oh my god! Paying tribute to both spaghetti western and poliziotteschi. That's so fucking sexy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 20, 2019)

Uncle Acid said:


> Oh my god! Paying tribute to both spaghetti western and poliziotteschi. That's so fucking sexy!


OMG, someone on the site besides me knows what poliziotteschi is.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 21, 2019)

Of course. I'm a huge fan of the genre. Everything from the feeling of the movies to the soundtracks to the posters. Absolutely adore it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2019)

So they made a movie about the events of Inglorious Basterds...that means this movie exists in the Tarantino universe.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2019)

I would be really surprised if this isn’t a big contender during awards season.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2019)

A lot of the landmarks shown in 1960’s la are still here.  I went to the Fox Theatre about two weeks ago.

Still.  I’m definitely looking forward to seeing some of these venues restored to look like they did 50 years ago.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (May 22, 2019)

"Snapped"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (May 23, 2019)

He literally just said he disagreed with her


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2019)

Guess **Quentin Tarantino politely disagreed with a female reporter from The New York Times who asked why Margot Robbie wasn’t given more to say or do in his latest film “Once Upon a Time in Hollywood"** wouldn't really work as cheap clickbait.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 23, 2019)

The second trailer didn't do as much for me as the first one did, but I'm not really concerned or disappointed because I wasn't too thrilled with the second trailer for "Hateful 8" either, and I loved that movie. 

With that said, there are some scenes in the second trailer that made me squee, like the Ingloruous Basterds-esque film within the movie. I'm sure it will be great.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 23, 2019)

Margot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Margot


It’s a bit disappointing that she doesn’t have a bigger role.  But it’s also clear that the Manson family is kind of a peripheral storyline in the overall story.  So it can’t be helped.


----------



## Worm Juice (May 31, 2019)

At first I was like wtf is this but now I am getting more excited about this movie. The trailers look nice.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2019)

Great old school poster.  When does this come out again?  Please be soon!


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 12, 2019)

These posters are so fucking good. Need some of these on ny wall.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2019)

I’m checking this out on Sunday!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2019)

think this has 90%+ on RT


and God - Margot looks so pretty in this movie in that dress  way better than SS' Harley Quinn IMO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jul 18, 2019)

Mider T said:


> So they made a movie about the events of Inglorious Basterds...that means this movie exists in the Tarantino universe.


Each movie can stand on it's onw, we don't need an another bitchass shared universe.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 18, 2019)

Tarantino always gave subtle/not so subtle nods to his past work with every movie he makes. Just because he envisions most of his movies in the same "universe", it doesn't mean it's your run of the mill garbage capeshit money treadmill.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> Each movie can stand on it's onw, we don't need an another bitchass shared universe.


There is a Tarantinoverse, it's already established


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 22, 2019)

92% at RT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

I’m hyped.  The only disappointment I feel is that I wish Margot Robbie had a bigger role.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2019)

Saw the movie. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tarantino's obsession with feet has gone too far!  Those feet were disgusting, this is what we missed a trunk shot for?

Film seemed alot more character driven than his other works.  I liked it.

So in the Tarantino verse, Sharon Tate and her baby never dies so Roman Polanski never becomes a child molester?

I enjoy the "Basterds killing Hitler in a movie theater made everyone in this world more film-savvy" thing still going strong, even with the Manson family.

Speaking of Manson, people were complaining about Margot Robbie not having enough lines? Charles Manson only shows up for one scene!

Didn't quite understand what Robbie's role was other than being a backdrop.  Only thing I got from her is that she was a big tease.

Pretty funny how they made Cliff a freaking Superhero.  

The climax of the movie reminded me of Bad Times at the El Royale.

The mid credits scene has Rick saying that Red Apples have been around since 1862...but didn't we see Red Apple tobacco in Django Unchained? Set in 1858.

All in all great movie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 26, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Saw the movie.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



how bloody is the movie overall?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2019)

egressmadara said:


> how bloody is the movie overall?



*Spoiler*: __ 



The climax is pretty fucking bloody.  Almost gratuitously so.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 26, 2019)

I loved the movie, but the ending is so Tarantino-ish that you're either going to love it or hate it... I loved it, but it's probably going to be controversial for stupid reasons.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If anyone complains about violence against women...




I'll post a review when I'm ready.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 26, 2019)

I predict Bruce Lee's portrayal will piss people off too.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He's presented as a cocky blowhard who actually gets kind of schooled in his fight with Brad Pitt -- although to be fair, Pitt's character ends up being MUCH more bad-ass than we realize, so the fact that Lee is able to fight him at all gives him some credit.

I love Bruce and all, but he does come off as kind of smug during interviews, so it wouldn't surprise me if he sometimes behaved that way. But I was taken aback how much the movie seemed to want to cut him off at the knees.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2019)

Cliff Booth is peak human.  Probably the single strongest person we have seen in the Tarantino verse.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Even when nerfed with alcohol and drugs he didn't seem to struggle too much in the fight.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2019)

The ending should be bloody.  Otherwise what is the point?  You are supposed to be shocked and disgusted by what happened.  One of Manson’s followers was recently paroled.  I’m glad they put this out there.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2019)

Dakota Fanning's tits look better since she put on weight.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2019)

I haven’t see Dakota in a while.  I think there was some sort of Victorian era tv show she was on recently.  Maybe on USA or TNT, some channel like that.  So she has been working.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 27, 2019)

Margot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 27, 2019)

Dakota's prettier


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2019)

Dakota fanning has tits now?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 27, 2019)

This was pretty good. Highlight of a boring movie summer so far.

I'll compare this to Hateful 8 since that was the previous Tarantino film. I liked Hateful 8 a little more because it has a stronger narrative and that fantastic Ennio Morricone soundtrack. However, I do believe this will movie will definitely develop into a classic. It's a good bro-comedy movie, DiCaprio and Pitt have excellent chemistry and they do an amazing job of selling their character's rather unique and well, abrasive personalities. There's a lot of scenes that I can see becoming very well remembered. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Bruce and Cliff's whole exchange on set. Not really a spoiler, but it's so damn funny and Mike Moh is great as Bruce Lee.
2. The "fix it" scene at Spahn's ranch. I can see that becoming a pretty big meme.
3. The whole ending and especially Rick torturing the damn hippy.

I actually really liked the ending. It's a fantasy, fairy-tale ending which matches the title with Rick finally getting his dream of ascending to the Hollywood elite and the Golden Age of Hollywood seemingly continues into a much brighter direction since Sharon Tate's death is avoided.

My big criticism of the film is unfortunately Sharon Tate though. I like the casting of Margot Robbie and she does a good job, which is not really hard with the few lines she has, but nonetheless. A lot of Tate's scenes are unfortunately time wasters though that could've been cut from the film with the exception of her and Polanski arriving at their residence and probably the party scene which has to be kept mainly because of Damian Lewis's crazy ass resemblance to Steve McQueen.




I'll give it an 8/10 for now. Already planning to go see it again with some of my bros.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



when they showed pregnant Sharon.  I really started to dread the finale.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2019)

Dicaprio in westerns had me reminiscing about Quick and the Dead.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Quick and the Dead


that movie


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2019)

There was a big reaction in my theatre when they mentioned eating at a restaurant on Ventura blvd.  I watched it at ArcLight Sherman Oaks on you guessed it.. Ventura Blvd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2019)

I might go see it again.  It’s fun.  And Margot’s Sharon Tate is a light.  I feel like the world was deprived if someone like that got snuffed out!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Dakota fanning has tits now?


Yeah, nice size too.  And her shirt was see-thru.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2019)

Sony doing well lately.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2019)

I think they got Bruce Lee right.  I have read that he was a huge fucking diva on set many times before.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 28, 2019)

I was unprepared for that runtime

and not a single N bomb in the whole movie. Progress


----------



## Mider T (Jul 28, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> and not a single N bomb in the whole movie. Progress


How? Not every Tarantino movie has an N bomb.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 28, 2019)

From what I remember, Inglorious Basterds also didn’t have a single n word drop.

I think a lot of it was blown out of proportion because Hateful 8 and Django were released back to back and obviously they both were going to feature a lot of N word slinging because they were set pre- and post-Civil War.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2019)

"Did you notice a  sign in the front of my house that said dead ^ (use bro) storage?"

Sam Jackson wanted to smack the fuck out of him when he yelled that in his direction


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2019)

Use bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Jul 28, 2019)

Well, I felt kinda lost within the movie. Boring as hell. Its showing off Hollywood nostalgia .. but the plotline .. I was always telling myself .. its a Tarantino movie. Till the end ... From my point of view: The worst of his 9 movies. What was it actually about ?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 28, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> Well, I felt kinda lost within the movie. Boring as hell. Its showing off Hollywood nostalgia .. but the plotline .. I was always telling myself .. its a Tarantino movie. Till the end ... From my point of view: The worst of his 9 movies. What was it actually about ?



What did you think about hateful eight?

People were disappointed with that one too and thought it was boring, but the first half is probably the most I've rewatched from tarantino.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 28, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> "Did you notice a  sign in the front of my house that said dead ^ (use bro) storage?"
> 
> Sam Jackson wanted to smack the fuck out of him when he yelled that in his direction



That was honestly the only time I took issue with his use of the word. With "Hateful 8" and "Django Unchained", it made sense within the context of the setting. But his use of it in "Pulp Fiction" was just so unnecessary and gratuitous, as if he's trying to shock for shock's sake.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> That was honestly the only time I took issue with his use of the word. With "Hateful 8" and "Django Unchained", it made sense within the context of the setting. But his use of it in "Pulp Fiction" was just so unnecessary and gratuitous, as if he's trying to shock for shock's sake.


Agreed. It didn't really add anything nor did it fit the story.

Samuel also said that while Quentin Tarantino isn't a racist. He _is_ someone who is more comfortable than he should be when it comes to that type of thing.   Most of it comes from a weird place of admiration than mocking ridicule.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 28, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> Well, I felt kinda lost within the movie. Boring as hell. Its showing off Hollywood nostalgia .. but the plotline .. I was always telling myself .. its a Tarantino movie. Till the end ... From my point of view: The worst of his 9 movies. What was it actually about ?


If you don't have any knowledge about 1960s Hollywood, Sharon Tate, or Charles Manson then yeah you're gonna be lost.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 28, 2019)

I do understand how some can get lost, as it does rely a lot on Hollywood trivia.

Like when there are brief clips of Bruce Lee training Sharon Tate and Jay Sebring. They have no bearing on the plot, but it's a reference to how in real life, he choreographed her movie and Sebring was a student of his.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2019)

This is a movie for film nerds, basically .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Jul 28, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> This is a movie for film nerds, basically .


You could argue that about any Tarantino movie.  Casuals can still enjoy it, probably with a little confusion here and there but still be able to follow the film.  Dunno about mbxx being totally lost though maybe he's just stupid.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 29, 2019)

Maybe I'm not wearing any pants as I type this.


----------



## JFF (Jul 29, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> What did you think about hateful eight?
> 
> People were disappointed with that one too and thought it was boring, but the first half is probably the most I've rewatched from tarantino.



Its not as good as Unchained.. But its has many good moments and a plot (from start to end).


----------



## JFF (Jul 29, 2019)

Mider T said:


> If you don't have any knowledge about 1960s Hollywood, Sharon Tate, or Charles Manson then yeah you're gonna be lost.



Actually I do. But i do not see the point. Its like a side story of a winey, loser actor, who is still succesful and some super human stuntman, who has all for him going, but still has no success (ok). You portait Hollywood during that time and in the end give an alternative story to the Manson murders in a very dull way. The storylines do not fit together (unlike the other movies). You see Manson in just one shot as a "nice guy". Its not smart and very predictiable.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> Actually I do. But i do not see the point. Its like a side story of a winey, loser actor, who is still succesful and some super human stuntman, who has all for him going, but still has no success (ok). You portait Hollywood during that time and in the end give an alternative story to the Manson murders in a very dull way. The storylines do not fit together (unlike the other movies). You see Manson in just one shot as a "nice guy". Its not smart and very predictiable.


Tarantino already addressed the story.  He was interested in how the actors of the old Hollywood (1950s Western Cowboys and the like) struggled adapt to the new Hollywood (which Sharon Tate represents).  Rick Dalton represents a whole category of actors.  Cliff Booth is also based off of the formerly close relationship stunt men would have with their actors, like Burt Reynolds' stuntman who lived with him for 12 years.

Gonna see if I can find that interview.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2019)

Still looking for the specific interview but here are 2 good ones.

https://time.com/5595352/quentin-tarantino-interview-once-upon-a-time-in-hollywood/



The second one has Brad Pitt talking about the old stuntman relationship.



> BP: And doing this with Leo was really cool and a rare opportunity. Then there was just the whole thing, where we all grew up with the lore of the lead actor and his stuntman. That relationship and craft. I mean, there are epic stories of these duos: Burt Reynolds had Hal Needham. Steve McQueen had Bud Ekins. Kurt Russell had his guy. Harrison Ford had his. These guys were _partners _for _decades._ And it’s something that is not the same in our generation, as the pieces became more movable.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 29, 2019)

I enjoyed it well enough

thought it meandered at parts in the first half and didn't seem to know where it was going (or maybe that's just on me).  I think if it had been edited to a tight 2 hours it would have been pretty great.  I thought Pitt was excellent though.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2019)

who do you guys like better (in general) - Pitt or Leo ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 8, 2019)

Leo


----------



## Karma (Aug 8, 2019)

Pitt.

The characters he plays r more diverse.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 8, 2019)

Karma said:


> Pitt.
> 
> The characters he plays r more diverse.


My niqqa have you ever seen the Aviator?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2019)

I'd probably say Leo, but to be honest, I don't see the point in comparing them as they're both very different kinds of actors.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 16, 2019)

I liked it, in the end it really turned out to be a light hearted (comedy?) movie which was what many thought about when the first trailer came out. Interesting how much of the plot took place in one day as well.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 17, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> My niqqa have you ever seen the Aviator?


Have you seen 12 monkeys? Tree of life? Sit yo ass down


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 17, 2019)

Just got back from this

Not mich of a plot (im a sucker for twists and shit), and i wanted a bigger bloodbath on the ranch itself

But everything else was great


Cliff Booth the GOAT


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 17, 2019)

Margots feet 


Thank you QT


----------



## Mider T (Aug 17, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Margots feet
> 
> 
> Thank you QT


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 17, 2019)

You missed a typo in my post, Mider


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2019)

Diane Kruger still the QT feet queen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2019)

Sharon had the best foot scene in this movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Undertaker (Aug 18, 2019)

Great movie! 

I was skeptical about movie in a movie scenes but it turned out ok.
I like when Rick cries about his career and Cliff gives him sunglasses. I like when Rick forgets text and later lashes out in his trailer.

Sharon sitting in a cinema is very cute.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2019)

See @DemonDragonJ? Your opinion sucks.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 18, 2019)

This movie could have been good, but I feel that the plot with the Manson family was completely unnecessary; the film should have focused entirely on Rick Dalton and Cliff Booth and them dealing with their ages, and it would have been much better.

Also, why was Cliff so rude and violent? The Manson family made it very clear that he was not welcome in their commune, yet he forced his way inside, and then he violently beat up one of their members, a clear example of disproportionate retribution. Also, he did have a right to defend himself when they invaded his house, but how could he be so violent? Is he not supposed to be one of the heroes of the film?



Mider T said:


> See @DemonDragonJ? Your opinion sucks.



No, my opinion is simply different from everyone else's; being popular does not mean that a movie is of high quality.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, he did have a right to defend himself when they invaded his house, but how could he be so violent? Is he not supposed to be one of the heroes of the film?


He is a hero, a war hero.


DemonDragonJ said:


> No, my opinion is simply different from everyone else's; being popular does not mean that a movie is of high quality.


Sometimes it does, and this is one of those times.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 18, 2019)

Mider T said:


> He is a hero, a war hero.



I do not care; in my mind, _true_ heroes finish their opponents quickly, efficiently, and cleanly; only a villain kills someone with excessive force and violence.



Mider T said:


> Sometimes it does, and this is one of those times.



I did not say that the movie was completely terrible, only that it is not a masterpiece, as many people seem to believe that it is.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not care; in my mind, _true_ heroes finish their opponents quickly, efficiently, and cleanly; only a villain kills someone with excessive force and violence.


That has nothing to do with a war hero is though so...you lose!


DemonDragonJ said:


> I did not say that the movie was completely terrible, only that it is not a masterpiece, as many people seem to believe that it is.


Seems like you just had trouble keeping up with multiple plots.  Unfortunately Tarantino movies aren't for simple people.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 18, 2019)

Wasn't expecting to see Damian Lewis here, even as just a cameo.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 18, 2019)

Btw i prefer Pitt to leo


But both are great


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 19, 2019)

when Sharon & her midget husband were driving to the Playboy mansion and *Hush* was playing


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 19, 2019)

Brad Pitt's scenes where he was driving with just the radio playing kinda felt like taken out from GTA when you are just chilling behind the wheel.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2019)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Brad Pitt's scenes where he was driving with just the radio playing kinda felt like taken out from GTA when you are just chilling behind the wheel.


It did. Especially when do that one camera angle.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 20, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Seems like you just had trouble keeping up with multiple plots.  Unfortunately Tarantino movies aren't for simple people.



I have seen plenty of films that have multiple plotlines, and I am not simple; I simply did not like this film.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 21, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am not simple;





DemonDragonJ said:


> I simply


----------



## Parallax (Aug 21, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This movie could have been good, but I feel that *the plot with the Manson family was completely unnecessary*; the film should have focused entirely on Rick Dalton and Cliff Booth and *them dealing with their ages,* and it would have been much better.
> 
> Also, why was Cliff so rude and violent? The Manson family made it very clear that he was not welcome in their commune, yet he forced his way inside, and then he violently beat up one of their members, a clear example of disproportionate retribution. Also, he did have a right to defend himself when they invaded his house, but how could he be so violent? Is he not supposed to be one of the heroes of the film?
> 
> ...



lmaooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Greidy (Aug 21, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, he did have a right to defend himself when they invaded his house, but how could he be so violent? Is he not supposed to be one of the heroes of the film?





> I do not care; in my mind, _true_ heroes finish their opponents quickly, efficiently, and cleanly; only a villain kills someone with excessive force and violence.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 22, 2019)

*Quentin Tarantino writing the script: And then I killed those fucking dirty hippies before they hurt my good friend's wife and everyone in Hollywood lived happily ever after.
*
Man, this movie was almost adorable, really. This was a full blown love letter to  Tarantino's foot fetish  filmmaking and the people involved in it.

While I'm not necessarily the target demographic, you can't deny this guy is one of the last great directors of our time. Those dense fucking sets (This movie is period car porn), the genuinely entertaining acting, the overall sadness over the shifting culture of cinema at the time, it's just good shit to anyone who likes movies. I'm just glad he was able to make Pulp Fiction and Hateful Eight before he got more personal with his movies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2019)

Clickbait.  Pitt didn't answer.  The article contains something interesting though, Tarantino in the article says that Cliff was in WWII when it was established previously that he was in Korea and was born in 1930.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2019)

I want to see the mini series idea come to fruition.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2019)

I forgot to mention that this was the perfect movie going experience that I almost never have anymore. When the movie wanted to make you laugh, the entire room laughed together and when it had a moment of tension, it was dead fucking silent. No asshole eating popcorns like an idiot or commenting shit that's happening right in front of every one.

Watching capeshit movies have almost ruined going to the movies for me. Watching the Infinity movies were a fucking horrible experience.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2019)

Endgame viewing was great for me, esp the mjolnir cap and tony scenes


This was good too


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Endgame viewing was great for me, esp the mjolnir cap and tony scenes
> 
> 
> This was good too



I guessed I should've watched the last screening at midnight or something because both times I was surrounded by retard teens jumping in their seats like roided monkeys while their girlfriends hated being there almost as much as me.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2019)

girlfriends get to ogle Caps ass 


and bawl their eyes out for Tony


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm curious if this movie has made a profit. Tarantino had a pretty steep contract in his favor (25% of the gross; eventual rights reversion; final cut) and the budget was 100 million.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Endgame viewing was great for me, esp the mjolnir cap and tony scenes
> 
> 
> This was good too


Did you also went to see the MLP movie?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 10, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I forgot to mention that this was the perfect movie going experience that I almost never have anymore. When the movie wanted to make you laugh, the entire room laughed together and when it had a moment of tension, it was dead fucking silent. No asshole eating popcorns like an idiot or commenting shit that's happening right in front of every one.
> 
> Watching capeshit movies have almost ruined going to the movies for me. Watching the Infinity movies were a fucking horrible experience.



avengers AOU was the worst movie experience of my life. People laughed at everything and were annoying af

I went to see IW 4 weeks after release and enjoyed it in an empty theater. Was perfect, other than living like a monk avoiding spoilers. I didn't visit this website the entire time for example along with threatening co workers with violence if they talked about it.

Endgame, I couldn't risk waiting, so I caught a midnight viewing on day 1. The crowd didn't look reliable but to my surprise they were extremely well behaved lmao. Not a peep. As a matter of fact I was the most annoying in the theater with all the food I was eating, obnoxious laughter and all the hearable crying I did. What a great day that was...


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Oct 18, 2019)

So China is cool with tearing down Bruce Lee's house but not cool with his portrayal in a movie? @mr_shadow @epyoncloud


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2019)

I respect Shannon Lee and all, but if she was responsible, I don't think it's cool to weaponize China's censorship tendencies like that. If Chinese audiences don't like the portrayal, they'll boycott it on their own.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 19, 2019)

Saw this yesterday...

After the viewing I thought it was okay, at worst boring at times with some epic parts (ending, bruce lee, cliff, etc)

After reading up on manson-tate story, I feel my viewing would have been enjoyed much more considering the anticipation the film put towards the ending but I missed due to being unaware of the character's significance. 

Might give this another watch someday.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2019)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Saw this yesterday...
> 
> After the viewing I thought it was okay, at worst boring at times with some epic parts (ending, bruce lee, cliff, etc)
> 
> ...


Yeah if you didn't know about the Manson Family murders then it really ruined your first viewing experience.  I was completely anxious during that final act.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 19, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Yeah if you didn't know about the Manson Family murders then it really ruined your first viewing experience.  I was completely anxious during that final act.



Very true

I had an opportunity to read up on it but ended up passing. So many scenes that I was bored with were actually deeper than I realized. After reading a summary of the mansons, so many things made more sense and were better than I initially thought. I actually enjoyed the movie more after reading the story than when I actually finished watching the actual film. Huge wtf...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 11, 2020)

This movie won Best Adapted Screenplay at the Globes last week, so it wouldn't be surprising if it does it at the Oscars. I think that Django Unchained also did it years ago.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 12, 2020)

Oh man I hope so.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 17, 2020)

Bounty Law town is based off of Melody Ranch from Django Unchained I guess.


----------

